
Fan who threw 96 MPH at in-stadium radar booth signs contract with A's - luu
https://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/mlb/rockies/2019/08/02/mlb-nathan-patterson-fan-96-mph-signs-athletics/1898405001/
======
garmaine
Fan who plays in a local league and who has been training hard to get into the
pros.

But still, an amazing story.

------
javipas
This makes me remember the movie 'The Rookie' (Disney, 2002) with Dennis
Quaid.

[https://m.imdb.com/title/tt00265662/](https://m.imdb.com/title/tt00265662/)

Based on the story of Jim Morris

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Morris](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Morris)

